# O radu foruma > Obavijesti administratora >  Problemi s forumom

## daddycool

Poštovani korisnici trenutno imamo tehničkih problema sa serverom, te radimo na rješavanju istih.  Zahvaljujemo na strpljenju i razumijevanju.

----------


## daddycool

Ispričavamo se zbog problema koji su postojali u radu foruma prethodnih  dana.  Problemi su riješeni, te se slobodno možete ulogirati na forum i  nastaviti tamo gdje ste stali  :Smile: 

Ukoliko slučajno naiđete na greške u radu foruma (što se nadamo da  nećete), molim da ih kopirajte i proslijedite meni na e-mail (da bismo  ih mogli što prije riješiti na zadovoljstvo svih).

Zahvaljujemo na strpljenju i razumijevanju.

----------

